# Miter for sliding table saw



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

I have a European style table saw.
And was wondering if anyone here has any idea or can share what kind of miter your using that don't require to be check everytime you put it back in To cut?
This is the kind of saw I have


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Just make the jig for the slider only. It will 90* to the usual orientation. I'll look for my pics.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

My saw/spindle is as old as I am. I have made 45* and 22.5* for newer saws like yours, it's quick and easy.


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

Real nice saws guys!


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks Tex
I wasn't happy with the one that came with it.

Thanks Jeff


----------

